# Bugs on Deso Grey?



## Sue Nikolai (May 31, 2008)

We are launching on Aug 6 and just wondering if the bugs are bag. Just did a trip last week on Ruby Horsethief and the mosquitos at the Cottonwood camps were the worst I've ever seen in the lower 48. So just want to be prepared if it's a bad bug year in general.


----------

